# Bc Or Vally Mill



## Gout (30/10/03)

Ok the time has come.

I need to choose one or the other then order the bugger

there about the same price, and the BC is ex stock , the vally will be about 6-9 weeks


opinions, i want to order it asap


----------



## Doc (30/10/03)

Haven't used a BC, but have a Valley and am very happy.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## big d (30/10/03)

im in the same situation and both seem to be as good as each other.
im leaning towards the valley at the moment


----------



## Batz (30/10/03)

Hi Ben,
I am going to update to a valley as well , thought I would order it Friday night , where you getting yours?
I was going to order from Bootleggers in Canada


----------



## big d (30/10/03)

just did a quick money calculation.
valley mill $169
freight $65
total $234 canadian
converted to aust $253
good time to buy with aussie battler gaining ground


----------



## Gout (30/10/03)

I was more incline to buy the vally from the same place as you mention at 
aprox $252.22 (long freight times though upto 9 weeks some people have cop'd)

Barley crusher is $260 + post in australia (hence only few days delivery)

so there much a muchness in price, but the vally will take ages to get here.

I want to order mine this week


----------



## big d (30/10/03)

is the barley crusher available from an australian dealer?
that may sway my mind somewhat


----------



## Gout (30/10/03)

The differences look to be this,

The Original Barley Crusher MaltMill, "Home Brewer's Best Friend" 
has proven to be just that. A high quality grain mill constructed using 
materials that will last a lifetime, 1018 Cold Rolled Steel for the 
rollers, 6061 Aluminum for the mill body and hopper, tool steel for the 
axles with Oil Impregnated bronze bushings. 
Precision machining with Quality Control and a LifeTime Warranty 
assures the homebrewer this will be the only mill ever purchased. 
(note: 1 1/4 dia. X 5 in. rollers)
7lb Hopper


The vally:
The Valley Mill's generous 6 lb. capacity hopper and crushed between two textured steel rollers. An ergonomic hand-crank makes for effortless crushing. 
The included power drill adapter allows the homebrewer to crush large quantities of malt at high-speed (up to 10 lbs. per minute). For a more permanent set-up, a standard V-belt pulley can be easily installed on the mill's standardized 1/2" drive shaft.
The Valley Mill uses two, 8" long, nickel-plated, ball-bearing mounted, steel rollers. One roller is a driver, while the other is an adjustable, passive idler roller eliminating the need for gears. The space between the rollers is easily adjusted by pulling out and turning the large spring-loaded, self-locking indexing knob. The adjustment is variable from approximately .010" to .070" in seven increments. The increments are non-linear, allowing for finer adjustments in the smaller, more commonly used range while still allowing adjustment in the upper range. 


Sounds like the vally has bigger rollers, hence quicker, (is this really important for a 22Lt batch brewer)

BC holds slightly more in the hopper and can also be driven via drill as is(no attatment needed)
Using a 3/8 drillmotor at 500 RPM
gives you a crush rate of 6 pounds a minute making the big grain bills 
fast and easy.


Ahhhh i dont know, maybe the vally but upto 9 weeks freight is a pain!


----------



## big d (30/10/03)

well ive bitten the bullet and placed an order for the barley crusher.i couldnt be bothered with such a long wait from canada for the valley mill when the barley crusher can be ordered from nsw.
done a fair bit of research and the favouretism seems to be going the barley crushers way.
anyway time will tell.


----------



## Batz (30/10/03)

I am going to wait for the Valley , I believe this to be the best mill , I can go on using my Porkett for a few weeks yet.
The AG set up is close but not that close
:chug:


----------



## big d (30/10/03)

either way batz as long as they crush grain satisfactorily i reckon we cant go wrong.i would love to be in the position to compare the valley mill with the barley crusher how ever the wife gave me some of my money back for xmas and as im keen to go all grain the wait is something i can do without right now.so the barley crusher won as its now available from a local australian hbs at a reasonable price.
best of luck with the valley.im sure over time we can all compare evaluations of both mills.


----------



## Gout (31/10/03)

I also ordered one (BC), gonna have to wait for the other parts to come in though (the base)

cant wait to get away from the tin malt and onto some real grain!!!
might stick to a few part mashes to start with.... then again maybe i wont, i have been wanting to do a Pale Ale for a long time!!!


----------



## Batz (31/10/03)

Did a nice Pale Ale mini a while back

1Kg Pilsner Malt (because I had it) Pale malt would be OK
200gm wheat malt
100 med/dark Crystal (for a little colour)
300 Flaked Barley

Mashed 90 min
Goldings for aroma
And a little Hallertau as well


Coopers Pale yeast culture

Was very nice , spicy and fruity


----------



## Batz (31/10/03)

Opps added a can of Coopers Lager as well


----------



## Batz (31/10/03)

Opps again
I also adde 300gm of inverted icing sugar ,
Sorry , will consult my brew log before posting again

Does drinking too much homebrew affect short term memory loss ?................................What was the question again ???


----------



## Batz (2/11/03)

Well ordered my Valley , guy said 4 weeks ...mmm....we'll see

Soon to have a corona mill for sale , good for a new masher


----------



## Trough Lolly (2/11/03)

Hey Batz,

Where did you order your Valley Mill from?

I found the bootleggers website here but didn't see the Valley Mill listed in their online catalog, so I sent them an email for a quote...

Cheers,

TL


----------



## Batz (2/11/03)

I got it from bootleggers Trough Lolly , they will email you back tonight , they are very good to deal with
Go to thier site , click on 'Beer makin products'
then 'Starting kits and equipment' (top of the page)
Valley mill $169
They charged me $58 to ship to WA
That's Canadian $
Aus total of $242.94 as of today
Worth doing with our dollar what it is at the present

Hope this helps


----------



## Batz (2/11/03)

Trough Lolly
Just clicked on the site you posted mate
Wrong one
Try Here
http://www.lecachettedubootlegger.qc.ca

No online ordering you have to ring him at night our time , but there is a form to fill out for a quote


----------



## Batz (2/11/03)

Better still try

http://www.lacachettedubootlegger.qc.ca/pa...ges/indexe.html


----------



## GMK (3/11/03)

Those Buying a Barley crusher Grain Mill.

I think that it is a good idea to coat the wooden base with some varnish.
Remove the crusher and Seal both sides.

This will ensure that any water spills will not affect the wooden base.

I have done this with mine prior to use.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Batz (3/11/03)

GMK
Have you motorized yours?
I scored a motor the other day will fit it to the valley when it arrives


----------



## Trough Lolly (4/11/03)

Batz said:


> Better still try
> 
> http://www.lacachettedubootlegger.qc.ca/pa...ges/indexe.html


 Batz,

Thanks for the info mate - the Bootleggers Supply site I originally mentioned did get back to me with a quote...wait for it:

Valley Mill - $160.00

*Fedex Mail - $248.00!!!*

Time to ship - 2 weeks

Total = $408 (US? CAN?) :blink: 

Stuff that - I'll hire a cuban virgin and a wooden roller for that sort of money!! :lol: 

Cheers,

TL


----------



## GMK (4/11/03)

Batz

I have not motorised mine yet.
My FIL has a small electric motor that i should be able to use/get to do this with.

I paid US 100.00 for my Barley Crusher Grain Mill.


----------



## Batz (4/11/03)

Well only time will tell if I got the mill to suit my purposes , the Porkett did a fair job for small amounts , but seems I have out growen/drinking it


----------



## Jazman (4/11/03)

im thinking about getting a phils mill single roller and motorising it with me drill any one used this option


----------



## nicko (4/11/03)

mills are quite pricey...

im gonna look at how feasible it is to make your own, have a few ppl who can help so hopefully follow something like on the craftbrewer site.


----------



## wedge (21/5/04)

Bootlegger no longer sell V/Mills



> Hi,
> 
> I'm sorry, but we don't have any Valley Mills in stock and the company no longer wants to sell to retail shops, which means that we can't get any more Valley Mills. We are at the moment investigating the possibility of getting mills (Phil's Mill) from an American company. We know a few brewers who use the Phil's Mill with good success. If we do end up carrying this mill, we will post it on our web site.
> 
> ...


----------



## chiller (21/5/04)

I have been the proud owner of a PhilMill 1 the single roller version which I substanstianlly modified and now use a Barley Crusher.

The PM gets a work out from the Drunk Arab now so I know it is in good hands.

The Barley Crusher is exceptional. The crush is extremely uniform.

Mine is powered by an old skil variable speed electric drill and the crush takes very little time. 

Construction of the BC is very nice, I see it out lasting me. My construction isn't what it used to be.

Adjustment of the mill is reasonably simple but for the ultimate adjustable crush nothing compares to the PM.

I have a friend here in Adelaide has a VM and it is a very well made mill as well. His is motorised with a 24v windscreen wiper motor and he fills and forgets while the water heats. 

I got my BC from Gerard Meares in Sydney.

Every mill owner will naturally say his mill is the best. All mills set up correctly will give very close to the same results. The advantage of your own mill is the consistency of crush and repeatable results.

9/10 the BC 

8.5/10 the VM

8.5/10 PM1 [Just a bit slower in operation but a beautiful crush.]

Steve


----------



## wedge (21/5/04)

Funny though it is cheaper to import tha BC from USA then get from northern districts brewing


----------



## Jazman (21/5/04)

bc mill i will have for me ina months time as me old man bringing one back for form the states with out the hopper and timber base which i will make all up $80 usd nice and cheap


----------



## big d (21/5/04)

sorry for going off topic but is your dad bringing back any micro brew beers?
hope so as i will be keen to hear the taste tests.

cheers
D


----------



## Jazman (22/5/04)

yep a snpa and maybe a steam beer and i wil see and a sfor discribing them im bloody hopless


----------



## Trough Lolly (22/5/04)

I got sick of looking at grain mills in the US and Canada - the price of the mills is bad enough and when you add postage...forget it!

I've just ordered a Marga Mill from Grumpies for $90. Ok, it's not a you beaut Barley Crusher or Valley Mill, but guess what - it crushes grain through a triple roller system that is adjustable and they've fitted a wider mouth for the hopper to go into and you can attach a drill to the sucker. I'll fix it on a piece of MDF with a cutout and put the lot on top of a pail and away we go!

Have a search on the net and you'll find some pretty positive writeups from US brewers who swear by the Marga Mulino mill... The money I've saved will be spend on more grains!  

Check out grumpies shop and search for "mill" if you want one. I'll post some impressions on it after I've given it a workout!

Cheers,
TL


----------



## dicko (22/5/04)

Hi TL,
It would be good to have a Valley or a BC but they are expensive.
I've got a Marga Molino modified to crack malted barley and I have now made a huge hopper from MDF.
I turn mine by hand and crack 5 kilos of grain in 12 mins.
Most will argue that the others are better and from what I have seen, they are. 
I consistently get 75% from my mash, so for my money they're not a bad unit and unless you can access one of the others cheap I recon the money is better spent on other equipment.
Only my opinion!!!
Cheers


----------



## Batz (23/5/04)

OK
Now I'll stick my neck out on this one , I've seen both these mills in operation since the world tour.

What person would use their mill the most??
I say a homebrew shop , they crush lots of grain for others right?

So Grumpys...Valley Mill

Goliaths...Valley Mill

Jovial Monks...Valley Mill

Need I say more?

Batz Brewery...Valley Mill


----------



## Doc (23/5/04)

Doctors Orders Brewing .... Valley Mill

Doc


----------



## dicko (23/5/04)

No arguments from me Batz and Doc and others as to the quality of the Valley but do any of those shops listed, stock either of them, - no.

In JM's defence he apparently made an effort to import some for anyone interested (me included ) but the word was, it was too hard and too expensive, him being stuffed around by the supplier.

This story of stuff arounds seems to repeat itself on every post that you read regarding the Valley mill as well as does the stories of exorbetant prices and delivery times for freight.

Now if you have someone overseas who can get it for you or you strike a person representing the supplier that cares for the sale then you are very lucky, but if you fall into the category of the majority who have made the enquiry to purchase and been stuffed around then what I am saying is that there IS an alternative.

I am lead to believe that you can buy a Marga Molino from Gaganis Bros for about $55.00 and with 20 minutes work to drill one hole and $9.00 for a bit of MDF and another 30 minutes work to make a hopper you have got a mill that does exactly the same job in the end and that is to crush your grains correctly.

I have tried to order from OS but freight costs and times were rediculous,
I tried to get a friend of a friend to get one but that fell through and I had placed an order with JM but again to no avail, so I will just stick to the Marga Molino for now.

Please do not take this post as an argument for or against the different mills as it is not, but what I am pointing out is that OS suppliers can be difficult at times and costs can be extremely high to secure one of these mills and as I said above,"there is an alternative".
Cheers


----------



## wedge (23/5/04)

Barley Crusher including freight = $200 from the US
Barley Crusher from Australia $260 + freight.

Wait for it.....Valley Mill $350 plus. As only Valley Mill Sell the mills now.

From all reports around there really is little between them except the prestige. Both have pros and cons which i think mean all of [email protected]#K all. 

The barley crusher has a bigger hopper, easier adjustment, great knurls, and easier drill attachment.

The valley has larger rollers. Yet i thing the difference is really marginal


----------



## Gulf Brewery (23/5/04)

wedge said:


> The valley has larger rollers.


Hi wedge

I have a VM (and really happy with it) and while the rollers may be larger (I think they are roughly the same size as the BC's), you only really use a small part in the centre of the rollers. The knurling on the rollers is as important as the diameter of the rollers and the BC knurling is fine.

At the price, the BC looks better than the VM.

Cheers
Pedro


----------



## wedge (23/5/04)

Like i said the differences are very fine and would make little difference on the small scale that we crush. If the VM had been cheaper than the BC then i would have went for that one.


----------



## Jazman (23/5/04)

Well i heard that valleys have shit service and the guys from bc so far have beeen good with emails ect and im lucky to get one so cheap or would be the flower mill

But i belive Jm is gonna be looking at gettting in the bc due to valleys incomptence


----------



## Trough Lolly (27/5/04)

Well the marga molino mill arrived today - it is highly adjustable - Grumpies have modified the dial so you have a whole lot of settings to space the three rollers out to. Just gotta get some grain and I'll give it a whirl (they also included a drill attachment so I don't have to hand crank the mill for my grains). The hopper's been widened so I should be able to slip in an upturned 2 Litre milk carton into the hopper and thus hold a shitload more grain than the default small hopper that the mill comes with.

Not bad - $90 and delivered to Canberra in only 2 days (along with the counterflow wort chiller!)...I'm nearly ready to go all grain!!

Cheers,
TL


----------



## wedge (28/5/04)

i think the Bc has bigger knurls actually than the Vm


----------



## dicko (28/5/04)

No hold'n ya' back now TL so go for it.
Good luck,


----------



## Jazman (28/5/04)

grumpys chiller is goood and works well but u need to get some more attachment tl i used irrigation 19 mm pipe with hose camps on them with a hose attachment works well lots od silcone if it leaks and i got from goliath a special milled atcachment that scerw on to your kettle tap 1/2 inch and screws onto your chilller 3/8 but may u should get a mash paddle


----------



## Murray (28/5/04)

I pickeds up a single roller mill a couple of years ago. It gives me 80% efficiency and a top cracking, with a lazy batch sparge, so I'm pretty happy with it. The only criticism I have is adjusting it is quite suck-and-see.


----------



## sosman (28/5/04)

My mill is on its way too. Roller Mill


----------



## Trough Lolly (28/5/04)

Jazman said:


> grumpys chiller is goood and works well but u need to get some more attachment tl i used irrigation 19 mm pipe with hose camps on them with a hose attachment works well lots od silcone if it leaks and i got from goliath a special milled atcachment that scerw on to your kettle tap 1/2 inch and screws onto your chilller 3/8 but may u should get a mash paddle


 Thanks Jazman,

Yeah the CFC was $80 and I figured that if I'm gonna pay that amount for an immersion chiller, I might as well go the whole hog and get a counterflow job!

Thanks for the tips re the attachments - it will take a bit of experimenting. I'm getting a 60L kettle from kegsystems and it has a full port valve on it that I'll hook up to the CFC with either 19mm clamped pipe or a nylex garden hose fitting. 

You got it right - I did order the mash paddle and a kilo of gypsum too!  
Total postage to Canberra was $12 - happy about that...
Cheers,
TL


----------



## GMK (24/1/05)

hi Guys

I have a Barley Crusher Grain Mill....
Anyway - for the first few times i used a hand crank no problems.
However, i then used the electric drill. This showed up a slightly bent shaft - causing a wobble.
Anyway contacted BC and they said try and fix it - have a go at straightening it - if problems - e-mail us back.
Tried to but could not get it straight - (no shaft jokes please)

So BC have just sent me a new shaft and roller set up from the states free of charge - will be installing it this week...

Now that is service and looking after your customers with the lifetime warranty....

Thought i would share this with the rest of the AHB Community...


----------



## Batz (24/1/05)

For sale

One slightly bent but otherwise good mill roller


GMK Enterprizes :lol: :lol:


----------



## GMK (24/1/05)

Thanks Batz

I will give it to my Little Brother who is a fitter & Turner...

He said that he should be able to do something with it - might even make all the parts up for a new grain mill...

Might get a GMK special with 6 inch Knurled SS Rollers etc....

Then Market them.....


----------



## Doc (24/1/05)

Maybe you should take a look at your cranking technique :lol: 
Taking out frustrations on the mill GMK ?  

But that is awesome service. Good on BC.

I've just sourced an AC Motor and will finally be motorizing (other than using a drill) my Valley Mill.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Batz (24/1/05)

Seems we are thinking alike Doc , I am in the proccess of doing the same to my VM

Batz


----------



## GMK (24/1/05)

doc

I want to do this also - can post how you are doing it..

ie motor size - rpm wattage
pulley sizes and especially what RPM u think the mill should run at....

Thanks

Ken...


----------



## Doc (24/1/05)

GMK said:


> I want to do this also - can post how you are doing it..
> 
> ie motor size - rpm wattage
> pulley sizes and especially what RPM u think the mill should run at....


 OK, this is my research so far.

The Valley Mill should not be run over 300rpm as recommended by the manufacturer. I'm sure the BC will be similar.
You want to look for a 1/3 to 1/2 HP AC motor with the RPM around 1400. Any more than this and you will have to use multiple pulleys to gear it down.

Checkout thislink on HBD and this one in Oz for some good info.

I'll post pics etc when I get mine done.
My motor should be here end of the week (eBay), and I'm trying to find a good Oz online supplier of pulleys and v-belts now. Not having much success with that so far though.

Doc


----------



## Batz (24/1/05)

An old motor from a Hoover twin tub is ideal , it has a reduction gearbox fitted to it and runs at the correct revs , also is fitted with a pulley

Batz


----------



## Linz (24/1/05)

Batz said:


> An old motor from a Hoover twin tub is ideal , it has a reduction gearbox fitted to it and runs at the correct revs , also is fitted with a pulley
> 
> Batz


 Bet there'll be a drain of these from ebay now!!!!!


----------



## dicko (25/1/05)

> However, i then used the electric drill. This showed up a slightly bent shaft - causing a wobble.



For what it's worth, if any one is thinking of buying an American mill,
the Crankandstein has a replaceable input shaft that is machined and then screwed into the end of the drive roller.
The shaft is often bent by an unsupported drill "hanging" on it during the milling process. ( Not saying that this happened to GMK's unit )
Crankandstein offer an optional 1/2" inch input shaft which is much stonger and less prone to bending and this size shaft just screws into the roller for easy replacement. It also negates the need to use an adapter or reducer for a pulley to fit a 1/2" shaft.

Batz is spot on re the hoover twin tub motor and gearbox.
This is what I am using to power my new mill and the output speed is 100rpm.
( It came originally from a washing machine and it has driven a spit for many years before being fitted to my mill)
I actually had to step up the speed by using a 5" pulley on the motor and a 4" pulley on the mill. this gives me a speed of 125rpm which is on the slow end of the specs but at that speed I get no shredding of the husks at all. ( 5kg in 3 mins, if speed is important )



> and I'm trying to find a good Oz online supplier of pulleys and v-belts now. Not having much success with that so far though.



Doc
I bought my pulleys from our local Mitre 10 which for most items is faily expensive due to freght etc.
Two pulleys cost me under $20.00 which I thought was pretty good.
There are lots of companies that supply pulleys and belts, just do a google on power transmission.

Cheers


----------



## Jovial_Monk (25/1/05)

The trouble with the motor and pully method, and likely the reason BC recommends using a drill, is that if your malt contains a stone the motor will keep going, and the stone will damage your rollers.

If you do go ahead with the motor & pulley method make sure you use quality malts only.

Jovial Monk


----------



## dicko (25/1/05)

It's all in the belt tension JM!!!!!

Cheers


----------



## NRB (25/1/05)

I'm considering getting myself a BC. It's USD165 delivered to Melbourne... is this still a good price, or are there local suppliers who can do it for same/cheaper? They claim 4-10 days for delivery from the USA.


----------



## chiller (25/1/05)

Jovial_Monk said:


> The trouble with the motor and pully method, and likely the reason BC recommends using a drill, is that if your malt contains a stone the motor will keep going, and the stone will damage your rollers.
> 
> If you do go ahead with the motor & pulley method make sure you use quality malts only.
> 
> Jovial Monk


 A more likely reason JM is litigation from people getting caught in exposed pulleys and belt.

Regardless of the malt there will always be some foreign matter in the mix and drill or motor our reactions are not fast enough to stop the mill if it has jammed. we will eventually stop it but the damage is done.

Having just said that it is very rare to see any mills other than commercials damaged because of "rocks"

Regardless of the grain quality I have seen non grain matter in the grist. I have heard some solid crunches but no damage to my BC.

Bearing wear is more likely using a drill with uneven weight thana motor pulley system. The secret is just enough tension to avoid slipping and no more.

Steve.


----------



## Jazman (25/1/05)

Nrb tht sounds better than what u can buy here i got mine when someon was in the states so i saved a lot on postage


----------



## dicko (25/1/05)

> The secret is just enough tension to avoid slipping and no more.



Yes!!!!!

Cheers


----------



## jgriffin (25/1/05)

Or fit an idler pulley to remove some of the load on the shaft and bearings.


----------



## NRB (26/1/05)

I apologise in advance for the size of this post, but it contains information some may find useful when faced with mill purchase.

I've had e-mails from both suppliers and am finding the decision hard to make. 

Here's a transcript of correspondence with Fred Francis from CrankandStein:



Me said:


> ----- Original Message -----
> From: Nick
> To: [email protected]
> Sent: Tuesday, January 25, 2005 6:03 PM
> ...





Fred said:


> Nick,
> 
> I think your best deal would be to get our knob adjustable 2A mill, and build yourself a hopper, and base. If you don't have a drill, or plan to buy one then you should add our crank handle. The base we sell is a simple square cutout of 3/4" plywood that you can source locally. The hopper is just a large plain metal galvanized tractor funnel that you can pick up at a hardware store. Past that, all you need is access to some tools to cut the wood out, and fashion the hopper of your choice. I always recommend my international customers build their own base and hopper because it seems silly to send a piece of plywood half way around the world. If you really don't want to, or can't build the base/hopper system, just pick up the CGM-BCC, or BCCh with the handle. (this setup is on the front page of our web site)
> 
> ...



Now the question is, is it worth spending a little extra money and a lot of extra time getting the CrankandStein and making the hopper and base, or should I pay a little less for a complete unit ready to use out of the box. I think I'm still sold on the BC, but input from the masses who've made this decision before would be most appreciated. I'm still awaiting a reply from Valley Mill, but they retail at US$139, then there's probably another $60+ for postage. I would only consider buyng this if it's a MUCH better unit than the BC.

Nick


----------



## Pumpy (26/1/05)

I have not read all the above but if you are far away from your HBS there are advantages from crushing your own grain otherwise its not .

But I reckon my crush is better than my HBS.

I personally would crush my grain if tyhe shop was around the corner its just a bit special ,cant explain but its like culturing your own yeast, its about independance day !!!


Pumpy


----------



## pint of lager (26/1/05)

I think you will be happy with whatever option you go with. 

Have a BC here and very happy with it. Drive it with a cheap adjustable speed drill. If I had the extra money, would go for the 3 roller crankandstein. Maybe in a few years, will lash out.

If anyone in your area has one, go and check them out.

The 4-6 weeks quoted on sea shipping may take longer, mine took nearly three months.

If you are tool challenged, buy the BC.

Freshly crushing your grain is one step towards the ultimate homebrew.


----------



## NRB (26/1/05)

A BC can be here via airmail (US$60) in 4-10 days...


----------



## mje1980 (27/1/05)

That'a why i bought one!!, i looked around for a margo mill, coz i would've preferred to save some $$ and buy local, but could not find any. Got impatient and ordered a barley crusher, mainly coz its adjustable, and already comes with a base and hopper, and it SHOULD be here in 4-10 days. From the site, its purpose built for brewing, so, should be fine.


----------



## dicko (27/1/05)

Hi NRB,

If finances permit and you are right into brewing then go for the 3 roller Crankandstein adjustable job.
When many people on this forum bought their Valleys, BC's and Marga's this model Crankandstein was not available, but presently it appears to be the premier in grain mills available to the home brewer.
I recently bought a mill from Fred Francis and I found him true to his word in every way and was very pleased with the attention and service I got from this man.
As far as I know, Crankandstein is the only manufacturer that offers a 1/2" drive shaft and I feel that this is important as it is easier to fit pulleys and it is more robust if you are driving it with a drill.
Anyway, the choice is yours and I am sure that if you stick to the well known brands you wont go too far wrong.
On another note, it is a shame that some switched on person with a background in machining in Aus has not realised the potential in making these mills for retail sale to the HB community.

Cheers


----------



## mje1980 (27/1/05)

Dicko, i myself am a qualified machinist, however, to buy and install a cheap 2nd hand metal lathe would cost a bit of dough, and also, you need to have the right tools, which, are not cheap. If i knew i could sell 20-30 straight up, it might be worth it, but, if not, i have a lathe sitting in my shed (which i dont have at the moment) doing sweet fa. If i had one already, however, you're right, i'd've made mine ages ago, and could probably sell them to whoever wanted one. But, unless i come across one plus tools for next to nothing, no go. oh, and a shed too!!!!


----------



## NRB (21/2/05)

My Barley Crusher arrived today - I can't wait to fire it up! I think I'll order the NASA burner tomorrow and get the AG system rocking.


----------



## Ross (21/2/05)

MJE1980,

I'll take the first one off the production line....


----------



## Doc (17/11/05)

Doc said:


> GMK said:
> 
> 
> > I want to do this also - can post how you are doing it..
> ...




My motor has been sitting in the shed idle. It has been one of those when I get to it projects.
Well my hand has been forced. Cracking the grain for this weekends brew tonight and the drill adaptor for my valley mill and had the internal hex part stripped due to overuse.
I busted my gut trying to get it out so I could put the handle on without success. I have scars and a broken glass to thank for my troubles too.

So I have to motorise the bastard.

Can anyone give me a great lead on a friendly place in Sydney that I can rock up to and get the pulleys and belts I need to motorise my valley mill ? Please please please.

Doc


----------



## Gulf Brewery (17/11/05)

Doc said:


> Can anyone give me a great lead on a friendly place in Sydney that I can rock up to and get the pulleys and belts I need to motorise my valley mill ? Please please please.
> 
> Doc
> [post="91287"][/post]​



Doc

Consolidated Bearing Company would have what you want. I'm not sidenee based but you can find their locations here.

Cheers
Pedro


----------



## Batz (17/11/05)

Doc,
I too have a Valley Mill (you know that)

Ok what you need is the motor gearbox assembly from an old Hoover Twin Tub washer , it will have the pulley already.
Just get a pulley to suit your Valley Mill , Coventrys or someplace will have one , take in the mill and show them !


Try a washer repairer for the Twin Tub

Good luck

Batz


----------



## chiller (18/11/05)

Batz said:


> Doc,
> I too have a Valley Mill (you know that)
> 
> Ok what you need is the motor gearbox assembly from an old Hoover Twin Tub washer , it will have the pulley already.
> ...




Batz,
Just a technical question but well -- do you set the mill to delicate whites or soiled workwear?


----------



## Batz (18/11/05)

Not too worried about the wash cycle Steve

It's that spinning has me bitting my nails

Batz


----------



## Doc (18/11/05)

Thanks for the replies guys. 
Will try and get to Consolidated Bearing Company in Silverwater next week.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## dodge (18/11/05)

Doc said:


> Doc said:
> 
> 
> > GMK said:
> ...




Doc

Lewis Pulleys at 200 Wyndham St. Alexandria will have pulleys and V belts to suit.

If in doubt call them on 9319 5541


Regards

Dodge


----------



## Doc (22/11/05)

Gulf Brewery said:


> Doc
> 
> Consolidated Bearing Company would have what you want. I'm not sidenee based but you can find their locations here.
> 
> ...



Cheers Pedro. Went and paid them a visit this arvo. They will have the goods ready for me to pickup on Thursday, so I can brew again this weekend. Phew.



Batz said:


> Doc,
> I too have a Valley Mill (you know that)
> 
> Ok what you need is the motor gearbox assembly from an old Hoover Twin Tub washer , it will have the pulley already.
> ...



If only I had the time to scour old washing machine joints, I'd be on it Batz.



dodge said:


> Doc
> 
> Lewis Pulleys at 200 Wyndham St. Alexandria will have pulleys and V belts to suit.
> 
> ...



If only we were still in our old office at Alex. Thanks for the info though Dodge.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Doc (25/11/05)

It is finally done. Well the strap it all together prototype version to get my grain crushed for this weekend anyway.
FYI. Valley Mills only crack the grain if the rollers are turned clockwise 

I'll need to rig up a more permanent arrangment, that allows for better storage when not in use, but it all went well. Great crush, nice uniform speed (other than when I used my drill).

When I get the permanent config done I'll post some pics.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Chilled (11/1/06)

Hi David
>> I'm sorry for the delay in getting back to you.
>> We will not be taking any orders until after April lst due to the 
>> re=organization of our company.
>> Regards,
>> Marianne

AND

Hi David
We cannot promise mills so please do not count on us. We are 
re-assessing the ever-increasing cost of materials along with the 
availability of materials and are not into thinking of the manufacturing 
end of the business.
Regards,
Marianne

Both of the above are replies to enquiries on price and availability of the Valley Mill. It appears they will no longer be produced!!

Chilled


----------



## Justin (11/1/06)

Actually, this doesn't surprise me as you don't see many people talking about the Valley Mill anymore, especially on the US forums. I suspect they are having trouble competing with the price of the CrankandStein and BarleyCrusher.

Those two seem to be the popular choices at the moment closely followed by the JSP maltmill. All the above mills can be had for less than the VM so I guess sales have been dropping. Pity, I have no doubt they are good mills.

Fingers crossed they come out with a more competively priced product.

Cheers, Justin


----------

